# New Cats!



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi All,
Just wanted to update after I posted on here a few months ago. I was looking to rehome a maine coon, but after some helpful responses ended up looking at ragdolls instead. I was put in touch with the lady in my area who rehomes them, and agreed the best way forward.
This Friday I will be picking up 2 beautiful ragdolls (brother & sister) who have been very definitely worth the wait!
Two reasons for me putting this post up (photos will follow), I have been mightily impressed with the dedication of the people who work with these (and all other) cats trying to find forever homes. I have noticed some comments about people who were frustrated with the length of time they have had to wait to adopt, or to get contacted. It is worth the wait - please be patient!! I have no doubt at all that I wouldnt have been offered my 2 if they werent suitable for me and my environment - which saves me hassle, getting an animal with unknown problems and potentially having to hand them back in the future.
Also I am now also aware of the amount of time and effort (and money!) goes into rescuing unwanted animals and can certainly understand why Anne (my cat lady ) was initially hard to get a hold of - they're not being rude - they just have a lot to do! I know I couldnt do it - but will be helping when needed. 
So - many thanks to everyone who gave me advice on my first posting, this site has been incredibly useful and an eye opener!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

whiskers011 said:


> Hi All,
> Just wanted to update after I posted on here a few months ago. I was looking to rehome a maine coon, but after some helpful responses ended up looking at ragdolls instead. I was put in touch with the lady in my area who rehomes them, and agreed the best way forward.
> This Friday I will be picking up 2 beautiful ragdolls (brother & sister) who have been very definitely worth the wait!
> Two reasons for me putting this post up (photos will follow), I have been mightily impressed with the dedication of the people who work with these (and all other) cats trying to find forever homes. I have noticed some comments about people who were frustrated with the length of time they have had to wait to adopt, or to get contacted. It is worth the wait - please be patient!! I have no doubt at all that I wouldnt have been offered my 2 if they werent suitable for me and my environment - which saves me hassle, getting an animal with unknown problems and potentially having to hand them back in the future.
> ...


I think I know the lady you are talking about.If i'm right she helped me ,as did China Blue,when I had some fairly severe behaviour problems with my Raggie Meeko.I agree they do amazing work with their rehoming and Raggie welfare,.Good to read that you will soon be a proud slave to two wonderful Raggies.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i am so pleased that you have two raggies coming to live with you, you will not be disappointed as they are lovely cats. i have owned or are owned by raggies for the past 15 years and although i now have wegies as well, i have decided that when i do go for another cat (which unfortunately wont be yet) i am going for a rescue raggie.( i have had three already)
keep us informed with pictures and great to hear your good news


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

whiskers011 said:


> Hi All,
> Just wanted to update after I posted on here a few months ago. I was looking to rehome a maine coon, but after some helpful responses ended up looking at ragdolls instead. I was put in touch with the lady in my area who rehomes them, and agreed the best way forward.
> This Friday I will be picking up 2 beautiful ragdolls (brother & sister) who have been very definitely worth the wait!
> Two reasons for me putting this post up (photos will follow), I have been mightily impressed with the dedication of the people who work with these (and all other) cats trying to find forever homes. I have noticed some comments about people who were frustrated with the length of time they have had to wait to adopt, or to get contacted. It is worth the wait - please be patient!! I have no doubt at all that I wouldnt have been offered my 2 if they werent suitable for me and my environment - which saves me hassle, getting an animal with unknown problems and potentially having to hand them back in the future.
> ...


Pleased you are finally getting the cats you have wished for. Our Group does try hard to match the cats with the homes so sometimes you do have to wait a little while. Also, some people don't realise that a number of us do also work so we have to fit in everything else around our day jobs. All our volunteers work hard and tirelessly (as does everyone else involved in the rescue and rehoming all over - dogs/cats/horses etc) but it is nice when people make positive comments about our work - so thank you!
We will of course, by the way, expect to see lots of piccies!!:yesnod:


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok - how on earth do I upload photos??! i'm really not good at this at all :0(
HELP!!!!


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

whiskers011 said:


> Ok - how on earth do I upload photos??! i'm really not good at this at all :0(
> HELP!!!!


Hi,

On the row of symbols above the Reply box, just left click the *paper-clip* style one on the right of the Smilie. This will open another box > Choose File under Upload File From Your Computer, select your pic then click upload. Wait a few seconds and that's it.

You can always use Photobucket, etc as a alternative, but the above is easier.

Ian


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Ian,
I'm definitely missing something here 'cause I cant see the smilie icon and the only options ive got (insert image & insert link) are both asking me for URL links. Im going to have one more shot at this then im done!

Thanks for trying - I maybe a lost cause....!!
d


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well i have a photo bucket acc cant wait to see the pictures i assume they are with you now?


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

whiskers011 said:


> Hi Ian,
> I'm definitely missing something here 'cause I cant see the smilie icon and the only options ive got (insert image & insert link) are both asking me for URL links. Im going to have one more shot at this then im done!
> 
> Thanks for trying - I maybe a lost cause....!!
> d


Hi,

Don't fret, we've all been there regarding forums and pics.

Have a look at the attached pic, the, ahem, arrow is pointing to the paper clip style symbol I mentioned before. Just click that and follow the instructions I gave in my first post



Ian


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ian B said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't fret, we've all been there regarding forums and pics.
> 
> ...


Aahhhhh - I see - I am such a plank, I was going in via 'quick reply' which doesnt give these options and not using the 'quote' option....... numptyheed indeed :0)!! 
Thank you for your patience - honestly I am actually a fairly intelligent person.
sometimes...!


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

whiskers011 said:


> Hi All,
> Just wanted to update after I posted on here a few months ago. I was looking to rehome a maine coon, but after some helpful responses ended up looking at ragdolls instead. I was put in touch with the lady in my area who rehomes them, and agreed the best way forward.
> This Friday I will be picking up 2 beautiful ragdolls (brother & sister) who have been very definitely worth the wait!
> Two reasons for me putting this post up (photos will follow), I have been mightily impressed with the dedication of the people who work with these (and all other) cats trying to find forever homes. I have noticed some comments about people who were frustrated with the length of time they have had to wait to adopt, or to get contacted. It is worth the wait - please be patient!! I have no doubt at all that I wouldnt have been offered my 2 if they werent suitable for me and my environment - which saves me hassle, getting an animal with unknown problems and potentially having to hand them back in the future.
> ...



























ok - hope this has worked!! The first one is Bailey, second one is bella & bailey (bella has no tail) and the third is them 24 hours after getting them - think they feel comfortable :0) they are now collectively known as 'Belly'!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

whiskers011 said:


> View attachment 83008
> 
> 
> View attachment 83009
> ...


They are gorgeous :001_wub:,how old are they


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

one and a half apparently - they do seem so much bigger though!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

whiskers011 said:


> one and a half apparently - they do seem so much bigger though!


 They certainly look fairly large,and do look a bit bigger than Meeko my Seal bi who will be 2 next month,but that might be more him being smallish  Although at 6.6kgs he's not tiny


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

I know! the lady I got them from was also a bit dubious about the age because of their size, but after some checks - turns out that yup, theyre just young 'uns!! got to say - cant wait to see how big they get - bigger the better! :0) 
I was also totally ignorant regarding colours and markings, feel I have really lucked out with Belly - definitely a ragdoll convert now!
(mm - and 6.6 definitely isnt tiny!!)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_:001_tt1:,wow how beautiful are they, what gorgeous blue eyes, well done you.:001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

what a beautiful pair :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

whiskers011 said:


> I know! the lady I got them from was also a bit dubious about the age because of their size, but after some checks - turns out that yup, theyre just young 'uns!! got to say - cant wait to see how big they get - bigger the better! :0)
> I was also totally ignorant regarding colours and markings, feel I have really lucked out with Belly - definitely a ragdoll convert now!
> (mm - and 6.6 definitely isnt tiny!!)


From the photos it *looks* like Bailey is the blue mitted and Bella looks seal mitted.

They are gorgeous.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh lucky you. you wont be disappointed they will get bigger and they wont mature until approx 4 years old. you also wont be disappointed as they make the loviest of pets


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

by the way did they come from ragdoll rescue?


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Jenny - The Ragdoll rehome group..... which I found from this site! I am one seriously happy bunny, didn't realise how much I missed having a cat around and was worried about getting another as he was such a wee personality - but my two new characters are wonderful and making their mark!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

a friend of mine who used to breed raggies some years ago has just lose her last raggie aged 19 1/2 and i am trying to get her to adopt one from ragdoll rescue but at the moment she cant bring herself to have another one, what a shame.
keep us up to date with piccies. dont they settle in quick but thats raggies for you


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww they are totally gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1: Congratulations on your new additions


----------

